# Multi displinary quiz



## chris kennedy (Jul 29, 2014)

Lets have the usual electrical suspects back off for a few posts.

Dental facility needing to meet the requirements of NEC 517.13(A). This is how Belmont Dental wants me to meet that requirement. Whats wrong with this pic?


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jul 29, 2014)

I know nothing, but I like the game.

So, can you ground in series, one out let to another instead of seperate pigtails, and the wire wrapped around the cable seems ganky.

Shouldn't the ground go directly to to the panel or wire?

Brent.


----------



## Msradell (Jul 29, 2014)

Romex connector?  I don't think so, how about conduit or type AC shielding with the appropriate connectors.


----------



## fatboy (Jul 29, 2014)

I'll take a stab, don't have the book in front of me, but don't medical recepts require the ground to be inside the flex? Or, solid EMT? Flex, MC don't cut it?


----------



## north star (Jul 29, 2014)

*( = )*

Can anyone also please provide the applicable Articles

from the NEC, ...so all of us can learn ?.........Thanks!

*( = )*


----------



## steveray (Jul 29, 2014)

FB...the "green" MC works....the sheath needs to be listed as a grounding? conductor, the Romex connector would not be listed for grounding connector.....But I thought that was 514.....now you are going to have to make me open a book..


----------



## manchesterspark (Aug 2, 2014)

517.13 Grounding of Receptacles and Fixed Electrical

Equipment in Patient Care Areas. Wiring in patient care areas shall comply with 517.13(A) and (B).

(A) Wiring Methods. All branch circuits serving patient care areas shall be provided with an effective ground-fault current path by installation in a metal raceway system, or a

cable having a metallic armor or sheath assembly. The metal raceway system, or metallic cable armor, or sheath assembly shall itself qualify as an equipment grounding

conductor in accordance with 250.118.


----------



## manchesterspark (Aug 2, 2014)

Chris - I figured 4 days with no responses was good enough to consider this thread was not going to get any more so..............

That drawing in the original post is full of errors!

The first one is they show a MC /AC connector but refer to it as a romex connector

The second one is they refer to an aluminum "ground ground wire" to be wrapped around the cable sheath. It IS NOT A GROUND WIRE ! It is a bond wire as the cable is armored cable ( ac cable). As per the manufacture it can be just cut off or wrapped around the cable sheath.

The third one they do not show the box being grounded with the ground inside the ac cable.


----------



## chris kennedy (Aug 3, 2014)

manchesterspark said:
			
		

> Chris - I figured 4 days with no responses was good enough to consider this thread was not going to get any more so..............That drawing in the original post is full of errors!
> 
> The first one is they show a MC /AC connector but refer to it as a romex connector
> 
> ...


I was also a bit surprised that a company that supplies equipment for a 517 environment would publish that detail.


----------



## steveray (Aug 4, 2014)

How do you know that it is a metallic box?.....


----------



## chris kennedy (Aug 4, 2014)

It's a metal box, the equipment is here. I'll take some pics and post them later, how this stuff got listed is beyond me.


----------



## steveray (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks Chris....I was just playing devils advocate, if I EVER got that level of detail on a plan I might question it, but I would just check for the bond in the field....Usually I would tag the plan review with something like..."Wiring must comply with NEC 517"....and then they will still use the wrong wire from the switch to the light fixtures....


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 4, 2014)

Good Stuff, keep it coming.

No one ever said manfacturers were the brightest lights in the bulb (smiling)

As children we are expected to "never" question adults but as adults, not to question "some" things is a receipe for disaster.


----------

